# Java > Gnral Java > Persistance des donnes >  EJB entit vs Hibernate

## kodo

Bonjour tt le monde

je veux savoir quand est ce qu'on utilise les ejb entit, et quand est ce qu'on utilise hibernate pour communiquer avec une base de donne. d'apres mes informations les deux technologies permettent de faire de telle chose, mais qu'elle la difference ?

et Merci d'avance.

----------


## *alexandre*

tu utilses un EJB 3.0 Entity quand tu utilises un objet Hibernate .

Tu utilises un Session bean et que tu dfinis un Entity manager tu feras appel a l'hibernate entity manager

La seule diffrence est au niveau du entity manager qui se fait par l'une des implmentation de JPA Hibernate, Toplink

----------


## kodo

> tu utilses un EJB 3.0 Entity quand tu utilises un objet Hibernate .
> Tu utilises un Session bean et que tu dfinis un Entity manager tu feras appel a l'hibernate entity manager
> La seule diffrence est au niveau du entity manager qui se fait par l'une des implmentation de JPA Hibernate, Toplink


j'ai pas bien compris, est ce que tu peux me donner plus d'explications.

et merci bien

----------


## *alexandre*

http://www.hibernate.org/397.html

----------


## Laurent.B

Oui, comme le laisse entendre alexandre, il faut commencer par se documenter car il y a certaines notions  acqurir qu'il sera difficile de t'expliquer ici...

Sinon,  la diffrence d'un accs JDBC direct comme tu les connais peut-tre et dans lequel il te faut fabriquer toi-mme les requtes puis dcortiquer le rsulat, les technos EJB entity / Hibernate sont censes s'occuper en grande partie de toutes ces tches bas niveau. Du coup, tu n'as plus qu' te soucier de manipuler des objets Java. Bien entendu, a ne se fait pas tout seul et pour une petite application, on peut toujours se poser la question de savoir si a vaut le coup.
Par contre quand on y a got et qu'on matrise le tout, on a du mal  s'en passer  :;): 

Si tu veux qu'on t'aide  faire des choix, il serait bon d'indiquer quel est ton objectif.

----------

